# 36 weeks pregnant, something falling out?



## MeghanB

This is my first post. Sorry it's going to be kinda gross. Lol.

This is my second child. I had no problems with my first pregnancy, and so many problems with this one, including multiple UTI's, kidney infections, and Gallbladder disease resulting in gallbladder removal surgery at 33 weeks. 

I've been losing my mucus plug for a week, and for the past 3 days/nights I've had lots of painful contractions (sporadic) coupled with back pain and chest pain with each contraction, sharp stabbing pains in my vagina, nausea, and sweating. I was nesting all day today. Tonight I walked around the mall with my husband and kept having to stop because of the sharp stabbing pains in my vagina and contractions.

When I got home I took a nice long hot shower. I felt as if something was protruding out of my vagina. When I stuck my finger into my vagina, I felt as if there was something in there. Almost like my vaginal wall was prolapsing on itself. 

When I got out of the shower, I squatted over a mirror and it looked like the baby was crowning, even though I knew it wasn't the baby. When I touched it, I could actually feel it like it was a part of me.

My question is, could this just be the uterus protruding from the pressure, could my vagina be prolapsing? I am a little concerned but with no blood or steady contractions, I don't want to bother my doctor. 

Has anyone had this problem, or have any idea what it could be? Google was of no help. :(


----------



## MeghanB

(Sorry for the double post, I couldn't find the edit button)

Also, I should mention that when going to the bathroom, when I push out a BM it feels like I'm pushing out the baby. Lots of pressure on my vagina. Not sure if this could be related.


----------



## Maybump2

Hya,

I don't know what this could be but i would definately call your Dr or go and visit the labour ward. Hopefully nothing but it's never worth risking these things and even if it is nothing too serious it could be something as easy to sort out as a slight infection/BH contractions.

As for the proplapse type thing, that is something that you can't leave. Nobody will mind, you won't be bothering anybody. Good luck and let us know how it goes xx

I have no


----------



## sophxx

could you call your doctor or go to hospital sounds like you need to be checked over x


----------



## MeghanB

Well,I ended up having to go in anyways. I woke up at 1:20am with painful contractions lasting a minute that were 2 minutes apart. So we went in and stayed for 5 hours while they kept monitoring me. They checked me 3 times, and I decided not to mention the prolapse thing because as they were checking me, if they saw or felt something they were concerned about, they would have said something. 

I was having horrrrrrible back pains with and without the contractions, so they decided to try to lay me on my side. You know how uncomfortable those hospital beds are. When they did that, the contractions got less frequent and eventually stopped. So, I've been put on pelvic rest for a week. No sex, long walks, etc. Nothing that could make the contractions start up. They want me to at least wait until I'm 37 weeks, which is only 4 more days. But they also think he's bound and determined to come out sooner rather than later. 

I also had about 6 cases of diarrhea between 9pm last night and 7:30 this morning. Which was probably my body cleansing itself for Jacob's arrival. I must say I am excited about the prospect of having my baby in my arms soon. If he decides to come soon that is. :)


----------



## MeghanB

(OK, seriously, IS there an edit button? Lol.)

BTW, 2 weeks ago they checked me and I was still closed tight. When they checked me this morning, I was at 1cm. And the nurse says he's getting ready to get engaged. So he IS coming soon. Now I just have to be patient with myself for a week. I've decided to go ahead and start my maternity leave early, even though the prospect of not working and being stuck at home that long just makes me wanna cry. Lol. But at least my DH and DS will be here with me while we eagerly await our new arrival. :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

How exciting for you!!! I'll say prayers for you and baby. Hopefully you will move right along and won't have to go through all this for long.


----------



## Emmea12uk

So pleased you went it!! Certainly sounds like he is done cooking and wants out!! I wish you all the best for the delivery and I hope you don't prolapse. 

If you do though, my mum just had an op to get hers fixed and she was home in 13 hours and back to work in two weeks. She feels better than ever. 

Good luck cx


----------



## Maybump2

Glad you went in and good luck xx Keep us posted on how you get on (and stop not telling your dr stuff!! ;-))

Enjoy the week of rest before it's a distant memory ;-))


----------



## tiffanie79

I freaked out about the same thing recently....lots of contractions, pressure, pain, then stood over a mirror and saw something looking back at me :wacko: I went to my OB and asked her what it was, because I do have a prolapsed bladder, but it has never been bad enough to see from the outside. She said its just vaginal wall swelling from all the pressure and not to worry about it. That made me feel 100 times better :) I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## MeghanB

Thanks! That does make me feel better!! :)


----------

